# phpbb offline?



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

Hi, I was wondering if there was a way for me to have my phpbb forum on my computer. 

the reason for this is becuase i think its a real hassle to only be able to edit my templates and styles online. and being online for me is a pain cause i'm on dial up. (its not the waiting that bugs me, i'm used to that and i tweaked my connection. its the fact that i don't wanna clog up my phone line)

all i wanna do is edit styles and templates. and i'd like to do that offline on my own time and not in a hurry. (i'm also limited by hours using juno )

so far i think its theoretically possible. since as far as i know, webhosts uses servers which are basically hard drives, cpu's and memory. and i have that. and they tell me that if i wanted to, i can have host my website myself using my pc. what i don't like about that is i have to have my pc on 24/7. but that's not the issue. its only what i hear that makes me think i can probably do this.


what i pressume is i need to d/l mysql database, which i'm glad to have found out is open source and free. (whew). but it seems so complicated. i'm looking at the download page and the windows versions are definately not MY version of windows.  i don't know what x86 is. and as for php. i have no idea. i'm checking their offical site right now.


the forum i plan to use is phpbb. i have one already set up online with my host. and i can play with that one if i like. but like i said, that requires me to be online and i don't want that. what i want is to make my styles offline, and when i'm done, upload them to my real forum. (the online one)

any help is appreciated. thanks in advance.

my main issues are, what else do i need in order to make this work, and how hard is it gonna be to get mysql and php installed? i have no idea. along with which versions i should have. the good thing is i know html and css like the back of my hand. php not so good but other than that, i'm lost.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

You can download the phpbb directory and change the styles, css, php everything you want offline. However I don't recommend downloading and editing the database offline as it is constantly updated on your forum when people post, sign up etc etc.


----------



## redalert5 (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes not a good idea.


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

i have no users on my forum. i'm barely working on it. so i can mess with it.

aside from that. i think i figured it out. found some tutorials and stuff online. turns out, i need apache, (got that) php, and myswq. then i installed everything like a normal host (localhost) and edit whatever i need. very kewl.

but was also very much a pain in the butt cause of incompatible versions of the programs. like php 4 doesn't go with mysql 5 or whatever. but i found a book that had these versions that worked perfectly together. all good.

thanks anyway


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you run the server on your computer you have to be online 24/7. Why don't you just edit the files on your computer and upload them when you're finished?


----------

